# ¿Qué pasó con Luciperro?



## anthony123 (Dic 21, 2009)

Saludos a todos los integrantes de esta comunidad

Desde hace un par de meses me he dado cuenta que el Login del compañero Luciperro ha sido borrada. Sus post tienen como nombre : Invitado o "something like that", pero aun asi no han SIDO eliminados. Me intriga mucho dado a que dicho usuario es un gran colaborador en cuanto audio-gran señal- concierne.

¿Fue expulsado? ¿El decidio salirse?

Que algun moderador que sepa algo lo exponga 

Saludos


----------



## Rock-R (Dic 21, 2009)

Es cierto, hace bastante que luciperro no da senal, esto es desde que el foro comenzo con su nueva apariencia,.. dentro de todo, se reconoce que es o era, para el foro, un gran usuario, lleno de bastante conocimiento sobre electronica y un exelente amigo por sobre todo,... je, no quiero ponerme nada sentimental,.. pero la verdad es que se va a extrañar muchisimo,... 
saludos...


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 21, 2009)

Pues ahora que lo mencionas, tienes razon. Lo empece a notar desde la nueva plataforma. Pero no creo que halla sido eso porque yo pase como 3 meses sin entrar al foro y no me eliminaron la cuenta.


----------



## jorger (Dic 21, 2009)

Puede ser que se hayan querido ir por su cuenta cuando apareció la nueva plataforma y el nuevo servidor.Pero me extraña muchísimo.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 21, 2009)

Te refieres a robarsela?


----------



## jorger (Dic 21, 2009)

No no!,me refiero a que puede ser que ellos mismos se hubieran querido ir cuando cambió el foro,pero como dije antes...me extraña que hicieran eso.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 21, 2009)

Mmm esa razon tiene poco fundamento y no creo que sea asi. En sus post no comento ningun altercado o molestia


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2009)

Con el cambio de plataforma se eliminaron automáticamente varios usuarios que tenían dirección de Email NO válidas, podría ser el caso de Luciperro.
Esta eliminación NO fue intencional, la realizó automáticamente el sistema.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 21, 2009)

en el caso de hemp y otros se pasaron de la raya, no hicieron caso a las avertencias y andrés les pegó una patada en el censurado

 por cierto, el otro día soñé que alguien descubría mi contraseña y publicaba mensajes problemáticos por mi y acababa baneado

PD: probablemente yo también sea baneado por escribir "censurado" en el foro


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 21, 2009)

Mmm todo un misterio su paradero, esto es trabajo para...


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 21, 2009)

hahahaha, me gusto esa foto.

Cierto lo de Hemp, yo vi algunos de los mensages de advertencia de Andrés y pues lastimosamente no acato las reglas.

Necesitamos hackear los satelites para localizar a luciperro y ver que paso con el  (broma, jejeje no valla siendo)


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 21, 2009)

Chale, era un muy buen colaborador. Seguro ha de andar muuuy ocupado ya que es facil hacerse otra cuenta


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2009)

Para Fogonazo: Me parece un poco "out of reason" esa medida de correos no validos. Yo no abria mi sesion de email pero igual entraba al foro.

¿Que fue lo que paso con hemp? Estaba con un lenguaje poco cortes?O escribia : grasias, pence, atrabez, etc ?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 22, 2009)

El algoritmo de migración a este sistema requería un valor valido en el campo de dirección de correo, todas las cuentas de usuario que no cumplían ese requisito, no fueron importadas (No lo cumplían, ya sea porque borraron la dirección de correo, o editaron la dirección con un formato diferente a usuario@domino.algo).

Cualquier usuario que incumpla las normas de participación de la comunidad de manera reiterada, es excluido sin vacilación.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 22, 2009)

> formato diferente a [EMAIL="usuario@domino.algo"]usuario@domino.algo[/EMAIL]


 
acaso puede ser de alguna otra forma?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 22, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> acaso puede ser de alguna otra forma?



No, y por eso esas cuentas no pasaron la migración. La validación del campo de correo era una de las falencias del anterior sistema, nos costo la perdida de muchas cuentas de usuario, pero era inevitable.


----------



## alexus (Dic 22, 2009)

y con hemp que sucedio?


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2009)

Tambien me pregunto lo mismo


----------



## fernandob (Dic 22, 2009)

yo recuerdo la historia.
hemp a pesar que el pidieron que no escriba cosas referentes a drogas lo siguio haciendo, como una broma, como una gracia ,seria "apologia de el consumo"  tambien puso una pagina o enlace de contenido xxx directo.
a pesar de que fue avisado.
en pocas palabras:
un poquitin de reiterada inmadurez, ya que estas cosas pueden traerle problemas el el foro.

un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2009)

Yo de dicho usuario no tengo referencias "posteareas" , pero si imclumplió no debe existir reparos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 23, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> yo recuerdo la historia.
> hemp a pesar que el pidieron que no escriba cosas referentes a drogas lo siguio haciendo, como una broma, como una gracia ,seria "apologia de el consumo" tambien puso una pagina o enlace de contenido xxx directo.
> a pesar de que fue avisado.
> en pocas palabras:
> ...


 

yo lo confirmo, leí hace mucho un post...

fernandob lo recordará. era algo así como:

"que se llevarían a una isla desierta?"

no lo busquen, lo han quitado


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 23, 2009)

¿Será que Luciperro se sintió traicionado cuando su cuenta fue eliminada al migrar a la nueva versión del foro y decidió no registrarse nuevamente?
¿No sería buena idea que en vez de que aparezca: "Invitado" o "something like that" aparezca algo así como: "Luciperro (cuenta cerrada)" para recordar los grandes aportes de dicho usuario? (Lo mismo con los usuarios que ya no tienen cuenta pero hicieron su aporte). Total es un apodo y no atenta contra los derechos de las personas.


----------



## MVB (Dic 23, 2009)

Muy cierto lo que dice agusttinzz, pero deben haber algunas limitaciones de la plataforma para hacer eso.


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 23, 2009)

> yo lo confirmo, leí hace mucho un post...
> 
> fernandob lo recordará. era algo así como:
> 
> ...



 me acuerdo..


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 23, 2009)

Si, creo que se deberia hacer ese reconocimiento. Googleando un poco lo vi en un par de foros de audio. Alguien se anima a contactarlo? Andres? Fogonazo?


----------



## jorger (Dic 23, 2009)

Yo lo aría (bueno,no estoy seguro).Pero puede ser que alguien que se haya pasado por el foro viera ese nick y lo usara en otro foro,es decir,que puede ser otra persona usando el mismo nick.

Yo uso nicks distintos en otros foros..

Un saludo.


----------



## palomo (Ene 1, 2010)

Lo ultimo que supe fue que el amigo luciperrro vive en el estado de Queretaro, aqui en Mexico, y alguien en el foro ya habia tenido la oportunidad de conocerlo, asi que esperamos tener noticias pronto.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 1, 2010)

Lo mismo ha muerto.

Cuando alguien del foro muere el resto de foristas como se entera?
la familia debería publicar un mensaje indicando la defuncion?
y si no sabe su contraseña?


----------



## palomo (Ene 1, 2010)

hno: Luciperrro muerto que desgracia  


Espero que no me desen algo asi   (sin ofender amigo elosciloscopio)

Sus ultimos msj fueron si mal no recuerdo, fue en su post dandome unos consejos con su poder de 300W, de ahi no he leido nada de el.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2010)

Murio? Quien dio esa informacion?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 1, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Murio? Quien dio esa informacion?



BNaaaaaaa, como creen.

Es Elosciloscopio con sus bromas


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 2, 2010)

no os preocupeis, es el mejor método para saber que fué de alguien;

si no lo desmiente, es que murió, o que el foro ya no le importa


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 2, 2010)

No creo que nadie haya muerto, ni que no le importe mas el foro.

debe haber habido algún tipo de disputa fuerte entre él y algún usuario o moderador y prefirió retirarse...lo cual es más que digno

por mi parte...estoy a la espera de su regreso...

Es uno de los usuarios con mayores y mejores aportes al foro en tema de potencias de audio.

esperamos que aparezcas Luciperro.....


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 2, 2010)

lo más probable


----------



## electrodan (Ene 2, 2010)

Muerto no está, pues su cuenta en los foros de www.diyAudio.com no muestra actividad desde el 23 de Diciembre (es decir que hace no demasiado estuvo activo allí). Otra posibilidad es que esa cuenta no sea de el, pero creo que es bastante improbable
Ya lo contacté por MP, ahora hace falta ver que responde, si es que lo hace.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 2, 2010)

pes se cansó de nosotros


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 2, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> pes se cansó de nosotros



Deberías ser comediante  

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 2, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> debe haber habido algún tipo de disputa fuerte entre él y algún usuario o moderador y prefirió retirarse...lo cual es más que digno.



Ese tipo de comentarios no le vienen bien al foro. Te sugiero que participes con responsabilidad, y leas toda la discusión antes de hacer cualquier aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni (Ene 2, 2010)

ca**jo, será que estará persiguiendo a un "lucigato"???, mmmmmmm , jajaj perdon , no me pude contener.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 3, 2010)

Creo que durante la mudanza de servidor se perdió su cuenta, y se sintió tan defraudado con el foro que no quiso volver a registrarse
o lo mismo se ha registrado y no ha revelado su identidad


----------



## FRYCK (Ene 3, 2010)

ricardodeni dijo:


> ca**jo, será que estará persiguiendo a un "lucigato"???, mmmmmmm , jajaj perdon , no me pude contener.




Jeje  ojala lo agarre rápido y vuelva con sus valiosos aportes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> ....Ya lo contacté por MP, ahora hace falta ver que responde, si es que lo hace.


Idem, Idem, Idem


----------



## iamkbra (Ene 3, 2010)

es como batman jaja no revela su identidad :O


----------



## matrix01 (Ene 3, 2010)

Hola Buenas ,  yo he buscado en el buscador pero no le e encontrado a lucirrero ¿alguien sabe como asi? tendria que estar ¿no? si no se a dado de baja en el foro ni nada similar ¿no tendian que aparecer los Mensajes posteados por el ? 
Un saludo de Matrix


----------



## electrodan (Ene 3, 2010)

Sin leyeras el tema antes de publicar el mensaje sabrías que su cuenta fue eliminada automáticamente debido a la invalidez del correo electrónico.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2010)

iamkbra dijo:


> es como batman jaja no revela su identidad :O


 

Si es con fogonazo, imaginate la cantidad de emails al dia que recibiria..

"Fogo me mandaron esto en la uni hace 3 meses, ayudame es para mañana y sino me queda la asignatura"


----------



## fernandob (Ene 4, 2010)

dusculpen que me meta, alguno tiene algunso mensajes de ese luciperro ??
yo no lo recuerdo.

y lo buscan como si fuese.........

en verdad, yo gastaria energia buscando a ......como se llamaba ese angel que dejo a todos embobados ??????

que puso sus fotos .......


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 4, 2010)

luciperro hizo grandes aportes en amplis y fuentes switching, solo que no aparece el nick de el, dice anonimo o algo asi


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 4, 2010)

Hummm..yo intercambié con él un par de MP, no hace mucho. Era *Luciperrro*, con tres *r*.
Decía que estaba haciendo unas pruebas con una fuente SMPS para 110 VAC.

Lo que pasa es que uno echa de menos la gente...eso es lo que pasa. La gente que aporta, pregunta, etc...como toda comunidad.

Su aporte con la fuente SMPS para 12V, ha sido uno de los post más extensos, que llegaron a feliz término.


----------



## MVB (Ene 4, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Lo mismo ha muerto.
> 
> Cuando alguien del foro muere el resto de foristas como se entera?
> la familia debería publicar un mensaje indicando la defuncion?
> y si no sabe su contraseña?




Hablando en serio. Es una parte en que el internet esta inmaduro. Ya algunas paginas como facebook han tomado cartas en el asunto y cuando alguien muere y se confirma por medio de familiares se crea una especie de pagina donde indican que ha muerto. Y el muro sigue abierto para que le puedan escribir mensajes de despedida.
En verdad es el problema del internet, cada rato amigos virtuales desaparecen y nunca mas volves a saber de ellos.

Creo que hare un textamento con los nicks y contraseñas de cada foro donde participen para que anuncien mi muerte. ....

Espero que solo sea que no quizo volver a entrar al foro y que no le halla pasado nada malo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 5, 2010)

tranquilo, no esta muerto...

pero ciertamente, eso si que es un problema...
puedes mosquearte porque un forero no te responde los MP's y es porque ha fallecido


deberíamos abrir un post para honrar a la memoria de aquellos foreros que murieron,
desgraciadamente, aún no sabemos de ninguno


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 5, 2010)

Jaja disculpame la risa osciloscopio,pero no esta mal esa idea eh! igual vaya uno a saber...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 5, 2010)

> puedes mosquearte porque un forero no te responde los MP's y es porque ha fallecido


 
iba a poner que el forero no te responde los MP's porque está en la caja, pero pensé que ofendería a las personas que hayan sufrido pérdidas recientemente


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 6, 2010)

Para fernandob: Luciperro tiene un par de post destacados en la seccion audio de potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 6, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> en verdad, yo gastaria energia buscando a ......como se llamaba ese angel que dejo a todos embobados ??????
> 
> que puso sus fotos .......


Elisaxxx, Fernando... Elisaxxx


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 6, 2010)

3 cosas a decir:

1) perdón si mi teoría sobre la disputa molesto...

2) fernandob tal vez no conozcas a muchos usuarios del foro o tal vez ingresaste hace poco, pero luciperro es uno de los usuarios con mejores y más grandes aportes al tema audio de potencia para autos y fuentes conmutadas...

...es más podrías colocar la palabra "luciperro" en Google...y te asombrarías...bastante

3) las fotos del ángel sí que los pertubó...he?

saludos y a la espera de tan valioso compañero del foro


----------



## saiwor (Ene 6, 2010)

aunque no lo conociii, en este foro tambien se registro:
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/car-audio/97374-smps-12vdc-45vdc.html
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/members/luciperro.html

ahi veo que visitas de electrodan y fogonazo... solo digo


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 10, 2010)

Si mi mente no me falla, el que dejaste por fuera tambien participa en foros de electronica: ezzeballa (algo asi)

PD: Alguna respuesta a los MP?


----------



## electrodan (Ene 10, 2010)

No. Al menos no a mi.


----------



## Dr. Frankenstein (Ene 11, 2010)

hola a todos , les comento que el buen amigo luciperro, goza de cabal salud (con una caguama en ambas manos) y frotandose el coco y su blonda cabellera con aceites finos y aromaticos traidos de las indias, por lo cual anda en un proyecto de localizar oro (tesoros) para poder financiar sus proyectos. ademas se sintio que no lo pelaban.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 11, 2010)

¿¿¿¿????  ¿¿¿¿????


----------



## FRYCK (Ene 12, 2010)

que bueno  y ya le estaban echando los santos oleos... es verdad???


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2010)

Nadie murio ni nada parecido...

y ahora que lo pienso es verdad...desaparecio ezavalla tambien...

que ca***jo esta sucediendo aqui???

tengo miedito


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola

ezaballa no será https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/ezavalla/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Nadie murio ni nada parecido...
> 
> y ahora que lo pienso es verdad...desaparecio ezavalla tambien...
> 
> ...



Eeeepppaaa!!!!
Que te hace pensar que he desaparecido? No he posteado mucho por que no encontré temas que me atraigan, pero estoy vivito y coleando!!!!...al menos por ahora


----------



## Tavo (Ene 12, 2010)

jejee.... por favor vos no te vayas ezavalla!! sos demasiado sabio y util!! me encantan tus comentarios, siempre aprendo algo de vos..
Desde hace rato te "vengo siguiendo" aca en forosdeelectronica, ya que da la casualidad que en la mayoría de los temas interesantes suele estar tu opinión y tu ayuda...

muchos saludos che!
bye bye!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2010)

Por las dudas y antes de que a alguien le de por extrañarme, aviso que me estoy por ir de viaje para la zona de Oceanía (Nueva Zelanda y Australia principalmente) por más o menos un mes, así que poco escribiré en ese tiempo.

Salgo esta noche y vuelvo a mediados de febrero, entonces a no suponer que le hago compañía a los espíritus del foro, ¿eh?.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola Cacho.

 No te preocupes no te vamos a extrañar, hasta que te extrañemos.

Buen viaje.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 13, 2010)

jaja que suerte allá tienen vacaciones de verano ahora  no?


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 13, 2010)

si tenemosi en verano yo me voy un mes de vaciones a la costa


----------



## palomo (Ene 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> (Nueva Zelanda y Australia principalmente) Saludos



Si puedes saludanos a Rod Elliott de parte de la comunidad 

Y buen viaje esperamos leerte de nuevo en febrero haber que nuevas ideas nos traes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Por las dudas y antes de que a alguien le de por extrañarme, aviso que me estoy por ir de viaje para la zona de Oceanía (Nueva Zelanda y Australia principalmente) por más o menos un mes, así que poco escribiré en ese tiempo.
> 
> Salgo esta noche y vuelvo a mediados de febrero, entonces a no suponer que le hago compañía a los espíritus del foro, ¿eh?.



Que envidia!!! y no de la sana   
Que lo pases bomba por esos pagos!!!!!

PD: Cuidado con Godzilla 



			
				palomo dijo:
			
		

> Si puedes saludanos a Rod Elliott de parte de la comunidad



Excelente idea!!!! Si lo ves, mandale saludos....


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Por las dudas y antes de que a alguien le de por extrañarme, aviso que me estoy por ir de viaje para la zona de Oceanía (Nueva Zelanda y Australia principalmente) por más o menos un mes, así que poco escribiré en ese tiempo.
> 
> Salgo esta noche y vuelvo a mediados de febrero, entonces a no suponer que le hago compañía a los espíritus del foro, ¿eh?.
> 
> Saludos



Mucha suerte en tu viaje!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Abr 4, 2010)

un saludo a luciperro donde quieras que estes dejo en su memoria
QUE LA CORRIENTE TE LO PREMIE SINO QUE TE LO QUEME.


----------



## Nimer (Abr 4, 2010)

Qué lástima que haya muerto...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 4, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Qué lástima que haya muerto...



Que no se preste a confusiones, nadie ha dicho que éste muerto.

Cierro el tema, si tienen razón de luciperrro me informan y actualizo el mensaje.

Saludos.


----------

